

Ask PG: Add Consumer-friendly Security to "Startup Ideas we'd like to fund" - malandrew

pg,<p>Would you consider adding &quot;Consumer-friendly security and anti-surveillance startups&quot; to ideas that YC would like to fund.
======
bifrost
YC has already funded some consumer oriented security startups, one already
deals with surveilance issues, did you have anything specific in mind?

~~~
malandrew
Specifically, startups that democratize security.

What are the current YC security startups and the focus of each?

~~~
bifrost
I can think of quite a few companies that have all made security easier for
the masses, maybe 10 or so off the top of my head and they're easily found
with the search engine of your choice (FYI: I endorse DDG)

My company (CryptoSeal) works on cloud security, we try to make encryption
easier to use. To be on direct point, We have a couple products that make VPNs
easy.

If you're looking for something specific I'd be happy to help you find it :)

